# Suspension upgrade



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi all, 
I cruise alot with my friends, and we, generally speaking, go on very windy roads. I love cruising there, its just that one drive a 350Z,one a, forgive me, Mustang with a complete track suspension, and one a Toyota Supra. currently i have the worst handling car of the group, however i would like for that to change, is there any way i could eaither become competative with them or, even better, surpass them? im tired of being at the back of the pack because i cant corner!!! thanks,
Kurt


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

My car is going to be multicolored like the rainbow. I'm running Lovells bushings, Energysupension bushings and Prothane bushings. I have Lovells springs awaiting install. I'm a corner carver too man, thats where the fun is. I love the bends and that one of the reasons why I'm upgrading my suspension. Took it to the track and I hated how I was leaning on the door handles. I don't do to bad with friends and folks with AWD cars.
Different brands out there.
- Energy Suspension
- Pedders
- King Springs
- Lovells
- Koni
- Hotchkis
- There are others out there I can't call right now.
From what I can tell King Springs have the highest spring rates, Pedders and Lovells with the softer spring rates. I may be wrong but Pedders don't reveal their spring rates but Lovell and King does.
JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Commodore Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.
Kollar Racing Products Home Page
GTO Pedders Suspension - Wretched Motorsports
Pontiac GTO Solutions - GTO Solutions Overview - Pedders Suspension

Also one of the most importaint things to handling is tires. Good tires is whats needed too.


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

i smoke my friends who have a sti, evo, and gti , what helped me was a full energy suspension kit, eibachsprings and koni shocks. and the fact that i know my car, bfg g force sport tires help to, there way sticky


----------



## badgoat91 (Jul 13, 2009)

(oh and just to let you know i beat them on mountain roads) its more neck and neck on just short twists.


----------



## knaletko (Mar 26, 2010)

*About tires...*

i didnt purchase my car long ago, and it came with linglong tires, they're absolute garbage, i can break them in 4th if i really try. the issue with tires is that me and my parents have a deal that they cover regular maintenance, and i cover anything that i break or is performance related (for example, they cover oilchanges, i cover HID'S or blowing the clutch before they consider acceptable). I do get to pick the parts, but i have to wait for the tires to be shot fml. 
also, thanks fort the info on the springs, as soon as i have the money i will be going with the kings, i would prefer coilovers but would have to save for an incredibly long time... 
Thanks for the info, and if anybody has any more info it would be appreciated


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

Full bushing kit and a harrop sport differential mount and you will have a different car. The factory bushings and mount are GARBAGE.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GM4life said:


> My car is going to be multicolored like the rainbow. I'm running Lovells bushings, Energysupension bushings and Prothane bushings. I have Lovells springs awaiting install. I'm a corner carver too man, thats where the fun is. I love the bends and that one of the reasons why I'm upgrading my suspension. Took it to the track and I hated how I was leaning on the door handles. I don't do to bad with friends and folks with AWD cars.
> Different brands out there.
> - Energy Suspension
> - Pedders
> ...


I'm pretty much the same thing. I got parts where the deals were with an eye towards making sure I was getting quality parts. Most are in my specs but i have:

Super Pro: Front RR, Rear inner and outer Control arm bushings, Shock bushings

Energy Suspension: Rear subframe bushings (street). _IMHO the best_

Lovells: 20mm drop Springs front and back, Strut bushings with bearings

Koni: Sport adjustable shocks and struts

Noltec: (Front) Rear radius and Control arm bushes

Pedders: Front sway end links and strut tower brace

Harrop: Rear diff cover

Hotchkis: Front and rear sway bars with their bushes

Air Lift: Mazda MPV rear air bags

Tires are of course a big part of handling and the prices of the best can get ridiculous. I picked up some Firestone Firehawk Wide Ovals which were medium priced and rated by Tire Rack better that BFG KDWs. I had the back wheels widened to 9" to accommodate 285s to keep the back end from coming out as easy. I think I put about $2,200 (Not counting tires and wheels, another $1,100) and did all the work myself so it's not a cheap thing to to it all altho I bought most of the stuff when they were on sale. It does handle nice tho


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

I purchased a King Spring and Monroe Sport GT shock and strut combo package from JHP in AU. Just got them installed and picked the car up this afternoon(still needs the alignment to de dialed in) but WOW what a difference over the rubbish stock set up. I never truely appreciated just how loose the stock suspension is until today. I also changed out the radius rod and strut mount bushes which were completely destroyed. The car is much firmer, feels tighter and corners indescribably better. Not to mention when you drop your foot it doesnt squat to the stops like it used too. Best upgrade I've done so far, can't wait to hit Topanga Canyon this weekend and see how it holds in the twists.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Gunslinger said:


> Best upgrade I've done so far, can't wait to hit *Topanga Canyon *this weekend and see how it holds in the twists.


Parts of Topanga and Angelas Forest was closed last weekend when we where going up. Maybe thats just on my side of the mountain.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Hadnt heard about that. Topanga is having some earth day hippie fest this weekend so thats a traffic nightmare. Traffic is always rotten on the weekends around here. Night driving is the only way to really get an open road in L.A. I'm always on the lookout for a good road...


----------



## Foxman (Jan 25, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> I'm pretty much the same thing. I got parts where the deals were with an eye towards making sure I was getting quality parts. Most are in my specs but i have:
> 
> Super Pro: Front RR, Rear inner and outer Control arm bushings, Shock bushings
> 
> ...



:agree

I also tend to shop looking at each component individually. As I replace each item, I try to find the one that offers the best bang for the buck. When I bought my car, it already had an Eibach spring pro kit installed (lowered a little less than an inch) and the car would sometimes rub the fenders on my lousy PA roads. Plus the handling was a somewhat sloppy. I just installed Koni Sport ajustables all around (including upgraded urethane strut tower bushings) and the car was transformed. No more bottoming out, less wheelhop, and the car feels much more planted and precise. If I had a little more dough, I probably would have gone with pedders or lovells springs (this is my daily driver, so I want a strong sport feel without putting out my back). I also like the fact that the Koni's are adjustible. I find bumping up +1 on the Koni's works well with my springs (which are not quite as beefy as Kings, lovells or pedders) without sacrificing the ride quality. Plus of you want a more progressive rate, you can crank them up more.

I know svede1212 runs the lovells with the same Koni's, but since his springs are stronger, he runs the Konis at the lowest setting.


----------



## PBF Bioset (Apr 25, 2010)

I would ask K-sports wether they can offer you one of theirs. We discussed the quality on a bmw-forum. 
As I *read* components are really good, system is well thought and for that it's not really expensive. And they also have some other race parts that might be interesting...

But here it is: they didn't list it for a GTO. 
Also KW does not, but I know with safty, that there's one available.


----------

